# right snowboarding jacket size



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

i recently bought an under armour snowboarding jacket at size L - the sleeves fit me fine but the jacket is a little loose. i went online and checked out the sizing chart and turns out that i bought 2 sizes too big for me. would that be a hindrance, or not look like how it should be? i'm new to this so i could use some help. im 5'4 and a US size 6. weight is about high 120s to 130 lbs.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah you'll totally not be able to ride with that coat!!!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Yeah you'll totally not be able to ride with that coat!!!


QFT


sadlfjkhsdlkfhsdf


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Im 5'8" and wear a medium. It depends on the brand and individual style to decide what fits. Also usually their is elastic around the waist so you can make the body fit a bit tighter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure, usually when I buy things with long sleeves I have problems with it because my arms are a tad longer than normal. The large's sleeves just go over half my palm..


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

So under armor makes snowboard jackets?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> So under armor makes snowboard jackets?


yeah they do. specifications are pretty good- i was just worried about the size just in case it looks overly huge


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

natalieng said:


> yeah they do. specifications are pretty good- i was just worried about the size just in case it looks overly huge


Just gangsta thug it and act black like all the other white kids in the park.


----------

